# Disc Golf in Mexico



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know a lot of us that post here are about one generation removed from the Disc Golf explosion in the US. Our kids(30's & 40's) as well as grandkids are really into the sport and supposedly it is the fastest growing sport in the US.
I looked at Disc Golf for Mexico and there is a Professional Disc Golf Association website for Mexico as well as a number of locations.
Reason for this thread is that our little town has been named a Pueblo Magico and discussion is going on about activities and expansion. We have a pretty large eucalyptus grove that I think would be a great Disc Golf course. Disc golf requires almost no impact to the area other than the hole baskets and some tee boxes so very good for the high desert.
My question is whether people would see this as having tourism value. I would like to propose it next week to the Guanajuato state Minister of Tourism and any input appreciated.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The only discs around here are ruptured ones, RICK


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> The only discs around here are ruptured ones, RICK


Again, expect that is generational!
There are Disc Golf courses in Monterrey, Puebla and DF that I know of as well as a Mexican Disc Golf Association.
As I said, this really seems to appeal to people from teens through 40's.
Becoming extremely popular with those generations in the US.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought you meant discount (real) golf. Never heard of the other. Not like paint-ball I assume


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

sparks said:


> I thought you meant discount (real) golf. Never heard of the other. Not like paint-ball I assume


No, is spin off from frisbees.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Disk Golf*

Hi Conklin;

Maybe it could take off? Since, things come from the States to Mexico usually late, sometimes 15 years later.

If you're banking on people doing that activity coming from NOB of the border, maybe you should be doing some spot checking to see if it's still popular? Up in Oceanside, CA. area it once was, but in the last year I never saw anyone playing it on Golf Courses I went to, even though it was set up for it.

But, then again as activities a minimal (my impression) in Mineral de Los Pozos, it might be a novelty and visitors inquire, and maybe put up a video on it for the B & B's and Hotels and maybe it might be something the kids might like to do?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Conklin;
> 
> Maybe it could take off? Since, things come from the States to Mexico usually late, sometimes 15 years later.
> 
> ...


Pretty popular on east coast. They just had Nationals/Internationals in Charlotte.
I'm in contact with Mexican association trying to see how many players and courses.
Since tourism in Pozos about 80% Mexican, really important that we understand that base.
Thought is that we have 18 holes with 3 tees-Professional, Amateur & Juvenile.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Disk Golf*

Sounds like you're doing your homework. 

I agree I know a lot of Mexican families that like to go to Mineral d P. and I'm sure the parents would love something inexpensive to occupy the kids time during the day.

Just get a good dog to chase out any snakes from that Eucalyptus Grove every morning to keep on the safe side.

Like Mikey say's; "Go for it".


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cuylers5746 said:


> Sounds like you're doing your homework.
> 
> I agree I know a lot of Mexican families that like to go to Mineral d P. and I'm sure the parents would love something inexpensive to occupy the kids time during the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks, we'll try. Thought is that hotels might have a Disc Golf "kit" for people staying there or maybe to rent.

Not many snakes, actually have seen none in 5 years, among the trees as the eucalyptus keeps the undergrowth manageable. Other areas, a different story.

My thought with this thread was to see if younger expat families had an interest.

It's really my kids & grandkids that are into it.


----------

